# Water proof plastic epoxy



## SmokeyJoe (19/8/18)

Howzit

Any recommendations for a water proof plastic epoxy thats not expensive. Need to bond a sewage pipe top cover like this one:


----------



## jm10 (19/8/18)

@SmokeyJoe On our pond systems we use to use PVC Weld on all plastic joints and fittings, this stuff was the best at sealing and creating a good leak proof bond, it holds like the name entails 

https://www.builders.co.za/Fixings-...MI2YaqgNb53AIVjpPtCh3oiQ5jEAQYAiABEgLi0vD_BwE

Builders has it for R44 for 50ml


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/8/18)

jm10 said:


> @SmokeyJoe On our pond systems we use to use PVC Weld on all plastic joints and fittings, this stuff was the best at sealing and creating a good leak proof bond, it holds like the name entails
> 
> https://www.builders.co.za/Fixings-Fasteners-and-Adhesives/Adhesives/Epoxy-&-PVC-Weld/Alcolin-PVC-Weld-(50ml)/p/000000000000012999?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2YaqgNb53AIVjpPtCh3oiQ5jEAQYAiABEgLi0vD_BwE
> 
> ...


Leak proof bong? You sure you were building a pond?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (19/8/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Leak proof bong? You sure you were building a pond?



Multitasking fail , but my ninja edit is on point 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/8/18)

jm10 said:


> Multitasking fail , but my ninja edit is on point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha. But thanks for the tip. Ill try pvc weld

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (19/8/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit
> 
> Any recommendations for a water proof plastic epoxy thats not expensive. Need to bond a sewage pipe top cover like this one:
> 
> View attachment 142479


Hi Smokey, being an engineer my skills are limited to Q20 and Duckt Tape but I hear the guys with masters degrees also know about using humble old Pratley Putty. May work, if all else fails. Used it with success under water on the bottom of my pool where the fiber glass got damaged.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (19/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Hi Smokey, being an engineer my skills are limited to Q20 and Duckt Tape but I hear the guys with masters degrees also know about using humble old Pratley Putty. May work, if all else fails. Used it with success under water on the bottom of my pool where the fiber glass got damaged.
> 
> Regards


And Pratley Steel, fantastic stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (21/8/18)

@SmokeyJoe
sticks like sh!t +/-R150
evo stick gripfill +/-R100
pratley epoxy clear.+/-R80
pvc weld
silicone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (23/8/18)

Pratley has a product called Wonder Fix (whiteish) and Wonder Fix Car (black). It remains flexible. It's a two part epoxy but depending on how you vary the mix you can get it quite rubbery or quite ridgit, but never hard. This is a good product.

Other than that I agree with @jm10 PVC weld will work well. Look for the high pressure one if you need it strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

